
Intel Xe Graphics Card: Rumors, News, and Release Date - rbanffy
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/intel-xe-gpu-specs-features,38246.html
======
meruru
If people start buying Intel instead of Nvidia GPUs, that's good news for
Linux and BSD.

